# Hard udder



## ramserl (Feb 28, 2012)

We have a doe that is 3 years old and just had her first set of kid and her udder is hard and is not producing more than an ounce of milk at a time. Can anyone help with some advise on what to do for her.


----------



## Holly Govero (Mar 26, 2009)

Have u test the doe for CAE??


----------



## IndyGardenGal (Jun 11, 2009)

More information needs to be provided. Is the udder hot? What are you feeding her? It could be mastitis, edema, CAE, or possibly something else, but more information is needed. If this is her first freshening, have you owned her since she was a kid?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi, there is two ways this ends up....if you didn't have someone help you with your first purchase so you ended up with a doe who is tested negative for CAE, than the rock hard udder is from CAE and her kids are now infected....

Or she has really bad edema/congestion...the only thing that will help is lots of nursing by the kids but you will have to supplement with bottles, whole vitamin D grocery store milk is the best supplement. I also sent you a private email. Vicki


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I have never had a goat with mastitis (yet), but I can tell you there is a significant difference between an udder from a CAE+ doe where the disease shows up in the udder vs edema. I would describe edema as firm, but still milkable. A CAE udder is rock-hard and little milk comes out, no matter how hard you try or how much you massage. I had a doe with a CAE udder. We put her down. The kids I got from her never had a drop of her milk, luckily, because I knew she was positive prior to kidding.

I sincerely hope this is not the case for you. Welcome to the forum. You'll get lots of help here.


----------



## ramserl (Feb 28, 2012)

well tried to milk this morning and again only one once from her. I have had her from a kid and she has never been tested for CAE. Her udder is rock hard and has not softened up any. Put warm towels on to try and help. Feeding kids goats milk from a friend. Don't really know what to ask thanks for the help.
Ray


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

IFand that's an IF, it is CAE, you won't know without having her tested, there really is nothing you can do. Read up all you can on here about CAE, testing, etc. There is a sticky near the top of the main forum. There is also more info on it in Goat Keeping 101.

The milk you're giving her kids, is it pasteurized? Is your friend's herd tested for CAE?


----------



## ramserl (Feb 28, 2012)

Just spock to my friend and yes she is CAE free. So at lest my twin girls have a good start. Took temp its 102 so thats good vet is calling me back 
Thanks for the help!
Ray


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

The way I see it---unless *I* am there when a kid is born and take it from it's dam or see it taken from it's dam, I do not totally believe it is CAE neg until *I* test it myself. 

It costs less than $1.00 for a vacutainer and syringe (get from your local vet if you don't want to order in bulk), $4 for a CAE test through Biotracking and about $2.50 for shipping using a padded small envelope. So for $7.50 you can know for absolute positive sure.


----------



## 7 kids and counting (Feb 27, 2012)

we bought 2 does 3 years ago and bred them and the day they kidded their udders were rock hard and I immediatly knew something was wrong in my gut. I look stuff up and I called the vet. They were tested and unfortunately they were positive. We had to put down them and their 4 kids, well one died that night. We had no idea because them moms showed no symptoms until that day. It was awful. We then of course had the others tested, but it is certainly worth having her tested right away. Also I would have the others tested just to be sure. However I hadn't heard of the biotracking that is a great idea.


----------

